

Show HN: KingForADay Christmas Special Bot PH, HN, Dribble and More - andrewrlin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingforaday-chat-new-king/id929006282

======
minimaxir
You did a Show HN already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574327)

